
Recommended compiler and linker flags for GCC - fpgaminer
https://developers.redhat.com/blog/2018/03/21/compiler-and-linker-flags-gcc/
======
zomg
oh, no no no... i only get my gcc compiler and linker flags from gentoo
forums! #funroll-loops

~~~
hnarayanan
As I begin to laugh at this joke I realise how old I am.

